# New D90 won't record pictures



## Joel_W (May 12, 2012)

Just finished reading the manual for my refurb'd D90 I got yesterday. Charged the battery, inserted the new SDHC UHS-1 16GB card. Formatted the card twice as it never asked for a format, which is strange for a new card. Available picture count of 1K. Took several pictures, but when I go to review the test pictures it says that there are no images in the folder. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 12, 2012)

The cameras don't ask if you want to format the cards when you put them in. Did you try shooting in jpg and raw to see if the results are the same? Does it record movies?


----------



## Joel_W (May 12, 2012)

Nope. I'll try JPEG and see what happens. The manual says that it will ask to format if needed.  Tried a 4GB card I had. The D90 must have recognized it, because the number of available pictures changed to 258. Took two test pictures and the folder was still empty.


----------



## Joel_W (May 12, 2012)

Just tried JPEG fine. Same results. No image found in folder.  Looks likes I'll be calling Adorama Sunday for a return label, and it's back to my trusty D70S that actually works.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 12, 2012)

The D90 can support several different folders on a memory card.  Have you tried putting the disk into a computer to see if there are any images on any of the folders?  Could be that you are writing to a folder that you aren't looking at in the playback.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2012)

Graystar's advice was exactly what I was thinking... 

"The first thing I would do is check the Playback Folder setting. Enter the Playback menu and select "*Playback folder." Select "All"*. Read about this setting on page 162 of the D90 manual. If that works then enter the Shooting menu and select "Active Folder" and delete all empty folders. See page 169 in the manual."

Diz-actly my thought. Let's hope that's what the snafu is!


My second thought is this: is the D90 fully compliant with that "type"  or "class" of card, and with a card that high in capacity??? Just a few years ago, an 8-gig card was extremely big, and 16 gig cards were basically, not even a factor...


----------



## Joel_W (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Tried everything. Nothing works. Can't even get LV to work correctly. Will be calling Adorama Sunday and sending back the D90 and the Card. Think I'll just stick with my D70S, and for what I do with it, it's good enough.  For nearly $900 I shouldn't have to go through this.


----------



## Mrgiggls (May 12, 2012)

I have to agree with Graystar on the refurb moniker being misleading.  I'ts not like buying a certified pre-owned Lexus or BMW that gets a thorough inspection/diagnostic.  I think probably with most electronics, if it powers on, it passes and ships.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 12, 2012)

I just tested my girlfriends D90 with a 32gb Sandisk Extreme Pro... and it works fine.. so the card probably is not an issue.


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2012)

Some % of *all* consumer electronics don't work right.

The D90 you got, may or may not have worked just fine when it went through the refurbishment process. The problem you are having could also have started after the D90 went through the refurbish process.

You could have seen the same issue even if you had been sent a brand new D90.

That's why sellers like Adorama have return policies and why consumer electronics gear makers offer warranties on both new and refurbished gear.


----------



## Joel_W (May 12, 2012)

Thanks again to all that have tried their best to help. It's not the card as I also tried a 2nd card, and checked out both cards in my computer's reader. Both cards had nothing on them. The Live View doesn't work either.  

At this point I'm inclined to believe that a lot of this refurb business is more monkey business then fact.  Seems to me that a refurb goes through a quick checklist to match up to their acceptable standards, then cleaned, and boxed up. If they would have bothered to test it, it would have failed. Most likely it is assumed that Demos don't get abused, and are just being recycled. Then again, maybe it was tested, but it was just passed on since everything these days is all about productivity numbers. 

This is the 2nd time in 6 months that I've had an issue with Adorama. 1st time I purchased Nixon extension tubes after calling and being assured that they do work with my D70S and lenses. The fact was that they didn't. I had to return those, and got a set of Kenko tubes instead for way less money. 

Naturally, I'm disappointed. I'm officially done with anything used, or refurb'd, no matter what warranties come with it, or how cheap it is. Most likely I end up with a new D5100 body for less money. It's not what a D90 is, nor what I really wanted, but such is life when one lives on a budget.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 12, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Thanks again to all that have tried their best to help. It's not the card as I also tried a 2nd card, and checked out both cards in my computer's reader. Both cards had nothing on them. The Live View doesn't work either.
> 
> At this point I'm inclined to believe that a lot of this refurb business is more monkey business then fact.  Seems to me that a refurb goes through a quick checklist to match up to their acceptable standards, then cleaned, and boxed up. If they would have bothered to test it, it would have failed. Most likely it is assumed that Demos don't get abused, and are just being recycled. Then again, maybe it was tested, but it was just passed on since everything these days is all about productivity numbers.
> 
> ...



Joel,

Sorry to hear that, Joel! I just listed a nearly new D90 for $600... and will guarantee it! If you are interested!


----------



## SCraig (May 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you had problems with it Joel.  It's sad that people don't check things the way they should or someone would have noticed that the body doesn't work properly.  I don't know who did the refurb on it but they did a lousy job it sounds like.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 12, 2012)

If I were you, I would check out craigslist or the buy/sell forum.  For instance, cgipson just mentioned he has a D90 for sale.  Heck, I sold a D90 on Craigslist just a few days ago.

Nothing wrong with buying used if you can trust the seller and/or check it out before you buy it.

Personally, IMO, the D5100 is a large step down from the D90 and if I were you, I wouldn't make that step based on one bad unit.  Just my .02


----------



## ulrichsd (May 12, 2012)

Sorry it didn't work out with the refrub.  I bought my D90 about 15 months ago as a factory demo and have not had a single problem the last year.  For those who are complaining about the warranty, they are Nikon inspected and come with a 3 month warranty (compared to a year on their new products).  I bought mine from Cameta.com which offers a 1 year warranty on their refurbished products.  (I'm not affiliated with them, just a happy customer).  My camera came with just under 200 shutter actuations and cost $650.  You might want to check them out.

Good luck!
Scott


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

*A lot* of people have been *very happy* with the refurbished gear they have gotten, be it from Nikon, Canon, or another gear maker.


----------



## Joel_W (May 13, 2012)

ulrichsd said:


> Sorry it didn't work out with the refrub.  I bought my D90 about 15 months ago as a factory demo and have not had a single problem the last year.  For those who are complaining about the warranty, they are Nikon inspected and come with a 3 month warranty (compared to a year on their new products).  I bought mine from Cameta.com which offers a 1 year warranty on their refurbished products.  (I'm not affiliated with them, just a happy customer).  My camera came with just under 200 shutter actuations and cost $650.  You might want to check them out.
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> Scott




 I did. They're my 1st choice as I live 45 from the store. They're out of refurb'd D90s. l


----------



## Joel_W (May 14, 2012)

As a follow up to the D90 saga, I called Adorama customer service this morning as spoke with Sophie. She was really very understanding, and said that she would send me a UPS return label with tracking number ASAP. I also asked if they would take back the SD card as I no longer need it. She checked and said that they would take it back as well.  She offered another refurb'd D90 shipped out as soon as they got the defective one. I thanked her, but said I rather not go the refurb route. I asked how long it will take to credit my charge account once ther receive the camera. Takes about a week. I thanked her and hung up the phone. Checked my email, and not only was the UPS return label there, but so was a copy of the invoice so I didn't have to copy the original. I packed everything up, went to a UPS store, and the D90 is on it's way back. 

    As soon as they credit my account, I'll be sending Charlie a money order for his D90, and bank nearly $200 in the process that will go for a new polarizer filter.


----------



## Mach0 (May 14, 2012)

Joel_W said:
			
		

> As a follow up to the D90 saga, I called Adorama customer service this morning as spoke with Sophie. She was really very understanding, and said that she would send me a UPS return label with tracking number ASAP. I also asked if they would take back the SD card as I no longer need it. She checked and said that they would take it back as well.  She offered another refurb'd D90 shipped out as soon as they got the defective one. I thanked her, but said I rather not go the refurb route. I asked how long it will take to credit my charge account once ther receive the camera. Takes about a week. I thanked her and hung up the phone. Checked my email, and not only was the UPS return label there, but so was a copy of the invoice so I didn't have to copy the original. I packed everything up, went to a UPS store, and the D90 is on it's way back.
> 
> As soon as they credit my account, I'll be sending Charlie a money order for his D90, and bank nearly $200 in the process that will go for a new polarizer filter.



Cool man.


----------



## PhotoTish (May 14, 2012)

I really like the D90.  Shame about the first camera but, on the other hand, sounds like you got a sweeter deal this time.  Enjoy the new camera when it arrives :thumbup:


----------



## jake337 (May 14, 2012)

Great deal on a great camera!  So Charlie, what ya gonna spend that $600 on?  Seems as though your lacking a super telephoto eh? 

Maybe a 300 f2.8 ais?  You'll only need $400 more!

http://www.adorama.com/US    493367.html


----------



## SouthwestDreams (May 14, 2012)

Heartbreaking I bet. You have days of getting all hyped up and end up with a huge letdown. This is why it's even more important to buy from a straight up place, especially used. Adorama is one of a few that know how to run a business properly. Best of luck in whatever path you take.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 14, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Great deal on a great camera!  So Charlie, what ya gonna spend that $600 on?  Seems as though your lacking a super telephoto eh?
> 
> Maybe a 300 f2.8 ais?  You'll only need $400 more!
> 
> Used Nikkor-ed 300 2.8 Ais Lens



I am actually "selling" my gripped D7000 with a Katzeye focusing screen to my girlfriend for $1000 (yea.. I give her special deals, and she gets to pay it off at $100 per month too!) . I am having to sell her D90 for her since she hasn't a clue how to do it, so trying to give Joel a good deal too! 

The Super Telephoto lens I want is about $8K.. so am way more than $400 short, lol! But I might put it toward a 14-24, especially if I can sell my 10-24 DX.


----------



## Joel_W (May 14, 2012)

Went out today and used my D70S. Still takes a great picture when all you do is view them on a monitor, laptop, or post online. It's rare I print anything these days. Posted a Daisy set (Nature &Wildlife) that really came out well if I do say so myself. Guess the Photo Gods owed me one.


----------



## jake337 (May 14, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Great deal on a great camera!  So Charlie, what ya gonna spend that $600 on?  Seems as though your lacking a super telephoto eh?
> ...



Nice!  So whats it gonna be the 400 f2.8G, 500 f4G or 600 f4G???


----------



## cgipson1 (May 14, 2012)

jake337 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...



That would be the 500mm... but I really can't justify that purchase, so  it is very unlikely!  I might seriously look at a 200-400 though...


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2012)

Hey Charlie! For future reference, what's your return policy and warranty like?


----------



## jake337 (May 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...






The only super telephotos I think I'll b e able to pull are old AIS models, .  At least I've heard and seen great thing with them(200 f2 ais, 300 f4.5 if ed ais, 400 f3.5 ais)


----------

